# I see your wood catch...



## TXMoon (Aug 30, 2019)

and raise you a chuck catch. Fortunately the tool is fine but I don't know which jumped more, me or the tool! Be safe out there folks.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Bet the seat of your shorts looks worse than that chuck!!! 

Glad you and the tool are OK. Little file work and the chuck will be alright too, but that looks like it was UGLY!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Bet the seat of your shorts looks worse than that chuck!!!
> 
> Glad you and the tool are OK. Little file work and the chuck will be alright too, but that looks like it was UGLY!!


Yea, it filed down easily. It's pretty soft steel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 30, 2019)

Been there, done that, but I don't think I have any divots quite that deep..., yet.

Glad you and your equipment are fine - after a little file work and some grinding, and maybe an adult beverage or two to lower your heart rate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 30, 2019)

trc65 said:


> ... and maybe an adult beverage or two to lower your heart rate.


Yea, or two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2019)

Dang Kevin! Glad it didn't bite you and the chuck is salvageable. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 30, 2019)

Been there and done that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2019)

Oh thats deep. Check the tool handle for any cracks too....


----------



## TXMoon (Aug 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh thats deep. Check the tool handle for any cracks too....


It was a Carter and Son fingernail bowl gouge so the handle is A-OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 30, 2019)

Glad you are ok. Thanks for sharing this experience. Might help us all be a little safer.


----------



## phinds (Aug 31, 2019)

GADS! I didn't even know you could DO that.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 31, 2019)

Careful brother! Glad you are fine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 31, 2019)

Wow,that’s a good one,glad to hear you didn’t get hurt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 31, 2019)

Try "riding the bevel" next time and the metal should shave off nicely

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 31, 2019)

That was a serious catch! Could have caused bodily harm! Tools can be replaced! Glad you are okay. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow... glad you got away unscathed. ;)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 8, 2019)

Like others have said, could have been much worse. Glad you weren’t hurt. So...did ya jump! 
All kidding aside, every time I make a cut towards the chuck I rethink how close I need to be and how much hurt potential is there. One more reason for keeping tools sharp so not pushing in the cut. I’ve had some scary stuff and a blood blister or two early on but realize it just takes a split second to have that happen even with a bit of experience. Again just glad you weren’t hurt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

